# Gute Lüfter-Alternative für den Brocken 2 gesucht



## sandman2003 (12. Dezember 2013)

*Gute Lüfter-Alternative für den Brocken 2 gesucht*

Hallo Leute,

gestern ist meine Hardware gekommen. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht nachgedacht habe. 

Habe mir den Brocken 2 bestellt. Natürlich passt er nicht in mein Gehäuse...1 cm ragt der Lüfter und der Kühlkörper heraus. Das Gehäuse GINGE zu, aber das ist mir zu riskant...

Habt Ihr ne gute Alternative? Habe das NZXT H230.

Wollte eigentlich den Arctic Freezer i30 nehmen, da ich eigentlich jahrelang mit der Marke und dem Modell gut gefahren bin. Lese aber nicht so tolle Dinge im Netz.. bzw eher mittelmaß... sollte die CPU schon gut kühlen.

Dank schon mal


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2013)

vielleicht der Matterhorn PURE Kühler?
Caseking.de 

der ist schonmal 8mm niedriger


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Dezember 2013)

ich habe selber den Cooler Master Hyper T4, sehr leise und die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2013)

Hast Du Dich schon mal bei Noctua umgesehen?

Die Österreicher sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber die Qualität ist top.

Und der Support ist hevorragend:
Ich verwende seit bald acht Jahren denselben Kühler - wenn ich auf einen neuen CPU-Sockel wechseln muss, gibt's von Noctua gegen Vorlage der Originalrechnung ein kostenloses Mounting-Kit dafür.


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Dezember 2013)

der Coolermaster gefällt mir.. auch vom Preis her...

der sollte ja passen...

braucht jemand n Brocken 2?^^

ist ne Woche alt.. jetzt ein Mal montiert


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Willst Du denn übertakten oder nicht? der Brocken ist ja zum OC gedacht, der Coolermaster... naja, ginge zwar, aber da wäre ein ausgewiesener OC-Kühler besser.

 Ohne OC: wenn Du ne modernere CPU hast, ist Hitze gar kein Thema mehr, da brauchst Du keinen Kühler, der vlt nochmal 5 Grad weniger "rausholt". 

 Auch gut wäre zB der hier Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 (UCACO-P0900-CSB01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  siehe auch die Meinungen Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Tower Kühler



 Oder was auch immer geht: nen Kühler für 20-25€ holen und dann den mitgelieferten Lüfter mit einem 120mm-Lüfter, bei dem man weiß, dass der leise ist, ersetzen.


----------



## svd (12. Dezember 2013)

Der "kleine Macho" ginge auch. Allerdings sollte bei dem auch fast ein leiserer 120mm Lüfter eingeplant werden.


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, vergessen zu sagen, kein OC...

Preis max 30 €

der Coolermaster T4 oder Freezer i30 interessieren mich...


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Dezember 2013)

vielleicht noch die CPU als Info:

i5 4570


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

ach, die Kühler sind eh alle ausreichend Dimensioniert, vorallem wenn da eh einen Intel hast, weil AMDs eine höhere TDP haben


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Dezember 2013)

Laut Testberichten soll der i30 wohl einen nicht so festen Sitz auf dem Sockel haben und dadurch etwas Leistung einbüßen.

Der T4 ist etwas umständlicher zu installieren, sitzt aber bei mir bombenfest.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Dezember 2013)

glaube, der CoolerMaster T4 solls sein 

danke für die Hilfe 

also : Braucht jemand einen Brocken? 25 €?


----------

